# Virtual Reality T-Shirts!!!!



## dottavig (May 2, 2011)

So i think i saw the next generation of marketing just now. I don't want to post a link and get in trouble BUT go to kickstarters and search for "(DIA)Digital Interactive Apparel- Augmented Reality Clothing " or something to that tune and check out the one with the angle wings popping outta the IPhone image.

I downloaded the app on my IPhone and it look like a normal video camera but when you "look" through your IPhone at these images it pops into virtual reality. Like when you start to move left or right the image moves respectively with you. I was bummed i could only get one image to work but it was AWESOME! Like that camera picks up on certain points in the image and knows to start working.

I e-mailed the company tonight for permission to print on a shirts and check it out via a T-Shirt. 

I suck with words, this is definitely something you gotta check out! I could only imagine walking around with some obscure image on my T-Shirt but when someone looks at that image with this app It would display marketing material for me!


----------



## tonygraystone (May 1, 2008)

Pretty cool, that Augmented Reality stuff is pretty unlimited in its potential. I like the idea of having a secret digital costume only visible through a viewer.

Good find, doesnt look like they'll reach the kickstarter goal though :-(


----------



## dottavig (May 2, 2011)

yea im bummed. And they never e-mailed me back so i dont wanna snag an image from the site w/o permission


----------



## analogue (Aug 31, 2007)

Yeah when Augmented Reality becomes cheap to do it will be all over the place


----------



## tonygraystone (May 1, 2008)

Came across this the other day...


----------



## analogue (Aug 31, 2007)

That is sweeeet!


----------



## liturgy01 (Sep 21, 2011)

What is Popcode? - YouTube Here is an understanding of the virtual shirts.. Really neat!


----------

